# Ultra MD3--very cool little gadget



## MadCow (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3298386

I just got mine in the mail, and it's so feature-packed for it's size, it's amazing. It has 2 temperature sensors, 2 fan controllers, 2 USB ports, a firewire port, headphone/mic jacks, 2 eSATA ports and a card reader, all in fitting in a 5.25" bay.

I was annoyed that it only showed temperatures in Fahrenheit, but when I opened it and looked around I saw a pair of solder points labeled "C/F", so I bridged them with some solder and it's showing temps in Celsius now.  It's also really easy to remove any wires you don't need, all you have to do is open it up and unplug them from the board. I also found 2 other pairs of solder points, labeled JP1 and JP2, maybe later I'll try bridging those and seeing what happens.


----------



## lowflyer (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks pretty good man. I like the color and it seems pretty usefull.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Feb 4, 2008)

Meh, I will never purchase anything from the Ultra brand ever again. Bought an external hard drive case that was the worst piece of crap I've ever dealt with in my life. The thing had a fan on the back which sounded like a Johnson outboard after the bearings wore out in about a month, then got another one and the same thing happened, and then the 3rd one was giving my delayed write errors left and right. 

My roomate bought also Ultra RAM for cheap as well, a big mistake. RMA'd twice before he bit the bullet and said screw it and sold the replacements on ebay to some sucker for half of what he paid.


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 4, 2008)

This little guy is feature packed for sure.
I have had only 1 experience with ultra. I bought a PSU and it did go bad in 4 months


----------



## MadCow (Feb 5, 2008)

I have Ultra RAM and it's fine, barely OCs, but it's stable. This thing is pretty cheaply built though, the card slots don't line up very well with the connectors, and it's all plastic. Also, one of the temperature sensors died after a few hours. It'll be too much of a hassle to RMA though, I have all the wires nice and hidden so I'll do that later, I still have 3 years left on the warranty.


----------



## strick94u (Feb 5, 2008)

Cool device


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 5, 2008)

these things are great if you dont mind all the extra cables all over your case.


----------

